# Results from the Rug(Indy On Road)



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

*R/Car Indy On Road Results*

This thread should work as a forum to post results & points series updates.
Some idle chat here & there is cool if it's about results or points.

I'd like to keep the main thread active through the indoor season considering it has class rules and a lot of great stuff about what we do.

All this info will be on our website after it is reworked...
HobbyTalk serves us well as a place to share with friends discussion about good RC racing.



Results Sunday Jan.24/10
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell
2.Phil Zimmerman
3.Steve Martin
4.Cody Armes
5.Jerry Wright
6.Leah Zimmerman (Fast Lap)
7.Trevor Wimberly
8.Greg Cobb (TQ)_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Charlie Arterburn (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell (Fast Lap)
3.Greg Cobb 
4.Steve Martin
5.Zoltan Liskai
6.Cody Armes_

_*Rubber Tire Touring Car A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (Fast Lap)
2.Ken Miller (TQ)
3.Steve Vaught_

_*12th Scale Open A Main*_
_1.Ken Miller (TQ)(Fast Lap)
2.Phil Zimmerman
3.Steve Dunn
4.Sean Bushnell
5.Charlie Arterburn
6.Rusty Siegman (dns)_

_This was a great day of racing and fellowship at R/Car.
Some of the best racing and classiest sportsmanship around...as always at Indy's Big Rug.:thumbsup:
We had awesome racing and the Colts winning the AFC championship on the big screen and thru the PA speakers.
Racing wrapped up just in time to watch the forth quarter_

*Go Colts!!*


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what was everyone running in 12th "Open" yesterday? I'm not sure of motors but I know Ken was using 203...... of course he's a cheater and probably put that 4.5T motor in when no one was looking :hat:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

12th Scale Open is our new go fast class that allows the 12th scale guys to tinker around with not only 203...but all the other new speed controls.I think they've been running mostly 17.5 with a couple 13.5's a week or so ago.

R/Car's original 17.5 12th scale class will still run with several of the local guys in it.It allows V200 and below only for the Tekin.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday Jan.28/10
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Brian Smith
2.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap)
3.Chris Cousert (bump from B)
4.Brandon Thomas
5.Cody Armes
6.Trevor Wimberly
7.Jerry Barton (bump from B)
8.Bob Cordell(TQ)_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Brian Smith (Fast Lap)
2.Bob Cordell 
3.Zoltan Liszkai 
4.Cody Armes (TQ)
5.Trevor Wimberly
6.Greg Powell
7.Cody Woods (dns)_

_*Rubber Tire Touring Car A Main*_
_1.Jacob Robbins (TQ) (Fast Lap)
2.Cody Woods
3.Ken Miller
4.Greg Cobb
5.Willie Thomas_

_*12th Scale Open A Main*_
_1.Steve Dunn (TQ)(Fast Lap)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Tony Fox
4.Rusty Siegman_

_This day saw Brian Smith run the table in VTA & RCGT...winning two of the best A mains of the season.
Rookie phenom Chris Cousert bumped up from the VTA B Main with a win and continued his great day with a third in the A main behind two Indy RC legends.

Cody Armes had the best RCGT all day but stellar driving by Smith had both Cordell & Armes chasing him in the A main.

Jacob Robbins had the car to beat in Rubber Tire TC.Robbins had a few more ponies than the other guys...but should have a new motor by the weekend.It was great to have Willie & Brandon Thomas down from Michigan...great guys who can wheel.Brandon & Wille looked good in the mains...hopefully you guys can come back soon.

Steve Dunn had the dominant 12th scale on Sunday...whether testing a crazy fast motor or with his normal 17.5.Cordell keeps making strides in this class...after only a few runs he is up front challenging in every race._

_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Chris Cousert (bumps to A main)
2.Jerry Barton (bumps to A main)
3.Garritt Powell
4.John Armuth
5.Jerry Wright
6.Kyle Barton_


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Kevin, I had a lot of fun, when I come back I have to come on Friday and stay until Sunday. The worst part was the ten hour drive.LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday Feb.7/10
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell
2.Steve Martin
3.Chris Cousert (TQ)
4.Brian Smith
5.Cody Armes
6.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap)
7.Scott Black
8.Trevor Wimberly_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods
2.Charlie Arterburn
3.Steve Martin 
4.Cody Armes (Fast Lap)
5.Zoltan Liszkai
6.Kyle Taylor
7.Brian Smith
8.Bob Cordell (TQ)
9.Trevor Wimberly_

_*Rubber Tire Touring Car A Main*_
_1.Jacob Robbins (TQ) 
2.Ken Miller (Fast Lap)
3.Cody Woods
4.Greg Cobb
5.Casami Johnson_

_*12th Scale Open A Main*_
_1.Sean Bushnell
2.Ken Miller (TQ)(Fast Lap)
3.Charlie Arterburn_

_VTA had eights drivers show up and they provided some great racing action.Young Chris Cousert won his first TQ and ended the day with a top three finish.Bob Cordell & Greg Cobb had the top cars on the track today,with Cordell taking the win and Martin running second.

RCGT continues to be the premier class on the circuits at R/Car.Charlie Arterburn was fast and Steve Martin was back this week...Martin had won two of the last three.
Cordell & Smith both had cars capable of winning... Bob was TQ.Cody Woods has been wrenching & testing my new RCGT the past two weeks and he put my red Porsche 911 in the winners circle today.I'm not sure I'll ever put it there...but it has been fun watching a buddy run it. 

Rubber Tire TC is shaping up to be a good weekly class.We added another racer this week...Robbins still has the car to beat but Miller & Woods are closing the gap.

Only three 12th scale racers made it out.Bushnell won the main while Miller's car seemed to be the best on this day._


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

It shows a good level of even competition when the wins/TQ's/fast laps are spread over the field. At the rate guys are progressing Indy could be a hot bed for up and coming racers :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't have won RCGT if Bob had been able to last all 7 minutes! His car was rockin' for sure. When I get mine built I'll be lacking in horsepower a little bit  but I hope it'll drive as nice as Kevin's TC5!

Kevin, will you be posting the points totals on this thread also? 

Mr. Miller...... if I hadn't got myself stuck under the barrier in the 3rd minute the top 3 would've been slightly rearranged :hat: always a blast running with you! And Mr. Jacob has made the transition from off-road to on-road quite well I'd say. Two weeks in a row? That bullseye on your car is getting bigger and bigger as time passes......


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

I wont be there this weekend. CRCRC offroad point series race. I hope i can still figure out how to navigate mounds of dirt.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Kevin Cole said:


> Results Sunday Feb.7/10
> _*VTA A Main*_
> _1.Bob Cordell
> 2.Steve Martin
> ...


I apologize for all the slamming I was doing in this race. I'm not a great racer, but better than it seemed that day. Once I got home, I found out my steering block was super loose and I couldn't hold a line. I pulled off and tried to see what the problem was, but I didn't find it until I took it apart later. -Scott


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Friday Feb.12/10
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Steve Martin (TQ) (Fast Lap)
2.Bob Cordell 
3.Trevor Wimberly
4.Scott Taylor
5.Greg Cobb
6.Jerry Wright
7.Garritt Powell_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell
2.Charlie Arterburn
3.Greg Cobb (TQ) (Fast Lap)
4.Steve Martin
5.Brandon Scobell
6.Greg Powell_

_*12th Scale 17.5 Stock A Main*_
_1.Steve Dunn (TQ)(Fast Lap)
2.Charlie Arterburn
3.Steve Roebking
4.Steve Graphman_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday Feb.14/10
_Valentines Day at R/Car_
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb
2.Bob Cordell (TQ)
3.Steve Martin (Fast Lap)
4.Brian Smith
5.Trevor Wimberly
6.Cody Armes (Bumped from B main)
7.Scott Black
8.Trevor Wimberly_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell (TQ) (Fast Lap)
2.Cody Armes 
3.Cody Woods 
4.Brian smith
5.Steve Martin
6.Zoltan Liszkai_

_*Rubber Tire Touring Car A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ) 
2.Greg Cobb
3.Ken Miller (Fast Lap)
4.Cody Armes (DNS)_

_*12th Scale 17.5 Stock A Main*_
_1.Ken Miller (TQ)(Fast Lap)
2.Steve Dunn
3.David Lee_


_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Cody Armes (Fast Lap)
2.John Armuth
3.Jerry Wright
4.Tom Duffy
5.Ryan Duffy_

*Valentines Day Racers Rides*
Brian Smith's Mustang Valentine
























Bob Cordell's New VTA Ride
















John Armuth's RCGT


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday Feb.21/10
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.566)
2.Steve Martin
3.Greg Cobb
4.Trevor Wimberly
5.Scott Taylor
6.Zoltan Liszkai
7.Jerry Barton
8.Kyle Barton
9.Jerry Wright
10.Brian Smith
11.Cody Armes_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods
2.Steve Martin (TQ)
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Bob Cordell (Fast Lap/11.054)
5.Cody Armes_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ)
2.Jacob Robbins (Fast Lap/9.888)
3.Greg Cobb
4.Charlie Arterburn
5.Steve Vaught_


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Both of my recent RCGT wins have come from Mr. Cordell's bad luck 

Otherwise, he'd be 3-0 right now


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

What are you guys running for touring car? (motor, tires)

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

17.5 Rubber tire

RCGT http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/

VTA http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

For rubber tire, any 17.5 motor, any ESC and software, and touring car bodies. The tires of choice seem to be Jaco Blues (which are spec'd at many events) or Sorex 32's.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday Feb.28/10
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.724)
2.Steve Martin
3.Greg Cobb
4.Brian Smith
5.Trevor Wimberly
6.Zoltan Liszkai_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Bob Cordell (TQ)
2.Charlie Arterburn
3.Cody Woods
4.Steve Martin(Fast Lap/11.682)
5.Brian Smith
6.Brad Crittenden
7.Chris Leach_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.694)
2.Charlie Arterburn 
3.Greg Cobb
4.Steve Vaught_

_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Zoltan Liszkai (Fast Lap/12.703)
2.Jerry Barton
3.Jerry Wright
4.Bryce Schwersenska
5.Randy Schwersenska
6.Bill Reynolds_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday March 7/2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ) 
2.Trevor Wimberly
3.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/13.582)
4.Jerry Barton
5.Kyle Barton
6.Jerry Wright
7.Ryan Duffy
8.Steve Martin
9.Tom Duffy_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ) (Fast Lap/12.513)
2.Steve Martin
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Cody Armes
5.Brad Crittenden
6.Kyle Taylor_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Jacob Robins (TQ)(Fast Lap/11.954)
2.Greg Cobb 
3.Steve Vaught
4.Charlie Arterburn
5.Cody Woods_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

_*R/Car's Late Winter On Road Point Series*_

*Standings after Week 5...*(12wks/2drops)

*VTA*
_*1.Greg Cobb...................496
2.Steve Martin..............493
3.Trevor Wimberly......481
4.Bob Cordell ..............409
5.Brian Smith...............382
6.Cody Armes...............379
7.Jerry Wright..............373
8.Jerry Barton..............285
9.Zoltan Liszkai.........190
10.Kyle Barton...........189
11.Ryan Duffy............185
12.Tom Duffy..............184
13.Chris Cousert.......103
14.Scott Taylor...........96
15.Scott Black............94
16.John Armuth.........94
17.Bryce Schwersenska...92
18.Randy Schwersenska...91
19.Bill Reynolds.................90*_

*RCGT*
_*1.Cody Woods...............501
2.Steve Martin..............494
3.Bob Cordell...............405
4.Charlie Arterburn...394
5.Cody Armes.............389
6.Brian Smith............287
7.Zoltan Lizkai.......191
8.Brad Crittenden..191
9.Kyle Taylor..........190
10.Chris Leach...........94
10.Trevor Wimberly.92*_

*Rubber Tire Touring Car*
_*1.Cody Woods..............509
2.Greg Cobb.................491
3.Jacob Robins............309
4.Charlie Arterburn...293
5.Steve Vaught...........291
6.Ken Miller................197
7.Casami Johnson.......96*_

*12th Scale Open*
_*1.Ken Miller...............104
2.Sean Bushnell........100
3.Charlie Arterburn...98*_

*12th Scale 17.5*
_*1.Ken Miller..........105
2.Steve Dunn..........99
3.David Lee............98*_

_*Classes/Racers must complete at least half of the series to be eligible for trophies_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Friday March 12(NO Points)/2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ) 
2.Bob Cordell
3.Steve Martin (Fast Lap/11.465)
4.AJ Heck
5.Jerry Wright
6.Kyle McAtee_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ) (Fast Lap/10.940)
2.Charlie Arterburn
3.Bob Cordell
4.Steve Martin
5.Brad Crittenden_

_*World GT A Main*_
_1.Ken Miller (TQ) (Fast Lap/9.853)
2.Steve Vaught
3.Craig Barrett_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.220)
2.Charlie Arterburn 
3.Greg Cobb
4.Steve Vaught_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday March 21 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ) (Fast Lap/13.638)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Steve Martin 
4.AJ Heck
5.Cody Armes
6.Larry Gross
7.Jerry Barton
8.Ryan Duffy
9.Justin Gross
10.Trevor Wimberly_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Chris Pisano (Fast Lap/12.753)
2.Steve Martin (TQ)
3.Cody Woods
4.Bob Cordell
5.Charlie Arterburn
6.Larry Gross
7.Cody Armes
8.Justin Gross
9.Brad Crittenden_

_*World GT A Main*_
_1.Steve Vaught (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.992)
2.Craig Barrett
3.Ryan Duffy_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Greg Hallenbeck (Fast Lap/11.992)
2.Cody Woods 
3.Jacob Robins (TQ)
4.Greg Cobb
5.Charlie Arterburn
6.Steve Vaught_

_*VTA B Main*_
_1.AJ Heck (Fast Lap/15.467)
2.Ryan Duffy
3.Jason Eaker
4.Tom Duffy
5.Bill Reynolds_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday March 28 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.John Kissel (TQ) 
2.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap/13.638)
3.Brian Smith 
4.Steve Martin
5.Cody Armes
6.Larry Gross
7.Justin Gross
8.Kyle Barton
9.Jerry Barton
10.Ryan Duffy_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.305)
2.Steve Martin
3.Ben Ellis
4.John Kissel
5.Brian Smith
6.Larry Gross
7.Justin Gross
8.Cody Armes
9.Charlie Arterburn
10.Brad Crittenden_

_*World GT A Main*_
_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.717)
2.Craig Barrett
3.Ryan Duffy_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.680)
2.Greg Cobb
3.Charlie Arterburn (TQ)
4.Greg Hallenbeck_

_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Jerry Barton (Fast Lap/15.214)
2.Ryan Duffy
3.Randy Schwersenska
4.Tom Duffy
5.Bill Reynolds
6.Bryce Schwersenska_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday April 11 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb 
2.Bob Cordell
3.Brian Smith 
4.Cody Armes (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.989)
5.Steve Martin
6.Leah Zimmerman
7.Jason Eaker_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (Fast Lap/12.440)
2.Charlie Arterburn (TQ)
3.Sean Bushnell
4.Brian Smith
5.Greg Cobb
6.Steve Martin
7.Cody Armes
8.Brad Crittenden_

_*World GT A Main*_
_1.Ken Miller (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.262)
2.Steve Vaught
3.Jason Eaker
4.Craig Barrett(DNS)_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.317)
2.Greg Cobb
3.Charlie Arterburn_

_*12th Scale Open*_
_1.Ken Miller (Fast Lap/11.203)
2.Phil Zimmerman
3.Sean Bushnell (TQ)_

_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Trevor Wimberly (Fast Lap/13.614)
2.Kyle Black
3.Scott Black
4.Jason Eaker(DNS)_

_*RCGT B Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap/12.839)
2.Brad Crittenden
3.Brandon Scobell
4.Greg Cordell_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday April 18 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.989)
2.Steve Martin
3.Bob Peterson
4.Bob Cordell 
5.Cody Armes
6.John Cole
7.Brian Smith
8.Trevor Wimberly_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Ben Ellis (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.312)
2.Cody Woods
3.Steve Martin
4.Cody Armes
5.Greg Cobb
6.Brandon Scobell
7.Brian Smith
8.Charlie Arterburn_

_*World GT A Main*_
_1.Ken Miller (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.132)
2.Greg Hallenbeck
3.Craig Barrett
4.Kevin Cole
5.Steve Vaught_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.607)
2.Greg Cobb
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Greg Hallenbeck_

_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Brian Smith (Fast Lap/13.476)
2.John Cole
3.Kyle Barton
4.Steven Donaldson
5.Randy Schwersenska
6.Bryce Schwersenska
7.Jerry Barton_

_*RCGT B Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap/13.060)
2.Brandon Scobell
3.Steve Vaught
4.Chris Leach_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

*R/CAR's 1st Annual Spring Shoot-Out On Road Results*

Sunday April 25 2010

_*VTA A Main*_








_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell (Fast Lap/12.916)
3.Leah Zimmerman 
4.Steve Martin 
5.Brian Smith
6.Larry Gross
7.Cody Armes
8.Jerry Barton
9.Scott Carpenter
10.Kyle Barton_

_*RCGT A Main*_








_1.Ben Ellis (TQ) (Fast Lap/12.396)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Steve Martin
4.Justin Gross
5.Larry Gross
6.Brandon Scobell
7.Cody Woods
8.Greg Cobb
9.Cody Armes_

_*World GT A Main*_








_1.Greg Hallenbeck (Fast Lap/11.014)
2.Ken Miller (TQ)
3.Phil Zimmerman
4.Brain Smith
5.Steve Vaught
6.Craig Barrett
7.Ryan Duffy_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_








_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.398)
2.Cody Woods
3.Greg Cobb_


_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Larry Gross (Fast Lap/13.591)
2.Kyle Barton
3.Jerry Barton
4.Scott Carpenter
5.Brian Akers
6.Tom Duffy
7.Ryan Duffy
8.Aaron Akers
9.Trevor Wimberly(dns)_

_Thanks to everyone who came out and made R/CAR's 1st season a success._


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Wednesday June 9 2010
_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.Steve Dunn (Fast Lap/8.620) 
2.David Lee (TQ)
3.Dominic Reese 
4.Steve Roebling
5.Jason Ewers_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Steve Martin (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.194)
2.Brandon Scobell
3.Brad Crittenden
4.Jason Ewers(World GT)(Fast Lap/10.088)_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Wednesday June 16 2010
_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.David Lee (TQ) (8.399) 
2.Tony Fox (8.632)
3.Steve Roebling (8.611)
4.Steve Dunn (Fast Lap/8.372)
5.Dominic Reese (8.817)
6.Jason Ewers(DNS)_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Wednesday June 23 2010
_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.David Lee (9.723) 
2.Steve Dunn (Fast Lap/9.517)
3.Dominic Reese (TQ) (9.707)
4.Steve Roebling (9.841)_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday June 25 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.816)
2.Steve Martin
3.Brian Smith 
4.Bob Cordell
5.Bob Yelle
6.Jerry Barton
7.Kyle Barton
8.Larry Gross_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Steve Martin (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Justin Gross (Fast Lap/10.385)
4.Larry Gross
5.Cody Mace
6.Greg Cobb_


_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Jerry Barton (Fast Lap/11.770)
2.Kyle Baton
3.Mark Borem
4.AJ Heck
5.Derek Belcher_


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Time to jump start the old results page...


Results Sunday January 9 2011
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.893)
2.Mark Lyons (Fast Lap/12.618)
3.Bob Yelle (Fast Lap/12.614) 
4.Trevor Wimberly (Fast Lap/13.230)
5.Travis Ray (Fast Lap/13.762)
6.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/12.976)_

_*World Stock Sedan A Main*_
_1.Junior Norton (TQ)(Fast Lap/11.304)
2.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap/11.725)
3.Branden Shells (Fast Lap/11.594)
4.Charlie Arterburn (Fast Lap/11.645)
5.Michael Jones (Fast Lap/11.458)
6.Trevor Wimberly (Fast Lap/11.717)
7.Steve Martin (Fast Lap/11.700)
8.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/11.490)
9.Mark Lyons (Fast Lap/12.171)_


_*Bomber A Main*_
_1.Mark Lyons (Fast Lap/13.339)
2.Bob Yelle (Fast Lap/14.255)
3.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/13.000)_


_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.Steve Dunn (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.350)
2.Chuck Pfahler (Fast Lap/10.549)
3.David Williams (Fast Lap/10.675)
4.Chip Sears (Fast Lap/11.641) _


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

*TM Racing Tires 2nd Annual Prelude to the Birds*
*On-Road Racing at R/CAR Indy*









*Vintage Trans Am*









*World Stock Sedan*









*Mini Cooper*









*World GT*









*12th Scale*



*Special Thanks to Pennington's Hobby Shop*


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results 2-9-2011


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results-01/16/2011


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results-01/23/2011


----------



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats just cool!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

*Results...Friday June 3 2011*

Results Friday June 3 2011

_*Mini-Cooper A Main*_
_1.Bob Yelle 22 laps (TQ) (Fast Lap/13.458)
2.Brian Brozek 21 laps (Fast Lap/14.108)
3.Doug James 21 laps(3.404 behind) (Fast Lap/13.790)
4.Ben James 16 laps (Fast Lap/17.102)
5.Scott Black 3 laps (Fast Lap/17.981)_

_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Chuck Pfahler 30 laps(Fast Lap/11.951)
2.John Steger 29 laps (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.108)
3.Bob Yelle 29 laps(0.812 behind)(Fast Lap/11.983) 
4.Brian Brozek 28 laps (Fast Lap/12.501)
5.Scott Black 26 laps (Fast Lap/13.142)
6.David McCreary 22 laps (Fast Lap/15.146)_

_*17.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car A Main*_
_1.Cody Woods 35 laps (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.256)
2.Greg Cobb 33 laps (Fast Lap/10.515)
3.Kyle Barton 31 laps (Fast Lap/11.156)
4.Tom Johnson 30 laps (Fast Lap/11.429)
5.John Steger 30 laps(0.911 behind) (Fast Lap/11.181)
6.Steven Larracey 27 laps (Fast Lap/11.995)
7.Jerry Barton 13 laps (Fast Lap/11.567)_


_*Sportsman Touring Car A Main*_
_1.Kenyon Helm 28 laps (Fast Lap/12.135)
2.Doug James 28 laps(4.483 behind) (TQ) (Fast Lap/12.345)
3.Brian Brozek 27 laps (Fast Lap/12.141)
4.Scot Black 19 laps (Fast Lap/13.443)
5.Matt Quillin 1 lap (Fast Lap/No Recorded Time) _


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey guys, just checking in with you guys to see whats going on with the BIG Rug....VTA going strong still...?..and are you guys picking up USGT?....I dont see anyone posting on RCtech, so Im on HT to chat with you guys....TTYL

Myron "Battman" Kinnard


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BATTMAN said:


> Hey guys, just checking in with you guys to see whats going on with the BIG Rug....VTA going strong still...?..and are you guys picking up USGT?....I dont see anyone posting on RCtech, so Im on HT to chat with you guys....TTYL
> 
> Myron "Battman" Kinnard


We are getting 5-7 VTA the last few weeks, which is pretty good for the off season. We'll probably have 8-12 regulars this Fall.

We're running 17.5 non-boosted ESC rubber tire instead of USGT. There's a couple guys wanting to run an open ModTC class.

Our usual discussion thread is here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300063&page=120&highlight=indy This thread is just for posting results.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Wednesday August 31 2011

_*17.5 Spec Touring Car*_
_1. John Steger (Fast Lap/11.229)
2. Michael Jones (TQ)(Fast Lap/11.395)_

_*13.5 Open12th Scale*_
_1. Domenic Reese (TQ)(Fast Lap/9.536)
2. David Lee (Fast Lap/9.297)
3. Chris Simpson (Fast Lap/9.791)
4. Chuck Pfahler (Fast Lap/9.413)_

This was our first Wednesday since our July/August break for the Fair...light numbers, but good racing.


----------

